# Side table with Granite Top



## blue_can (Aug 9, 2011)

Just finished this table with a granite top and cherry base. I've had a partial slab of granite sitting around for a while and wanted to make something out of it in order to make more room in my garage/workshop.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Ravin. That's an interesting contrast.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the contrast between the legs and top, the square with round. I like the mortise and tenons too. Really attractive table.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

That is really nice. I hope you have that top well braced underneath tho. With that shape, there is bound to be some idiot sit on it sooner or later, would really be a shame if it broke. 
:crying:


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

That's a beautiful table.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

The nice joints add a lot to your table, Ravin.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Ravin, that looks great! I think that's something I might try to make for my wife's bedside table one day. I've been thinking about building some for her alarm clock to replace what she currently has and I like that idea.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Granite on wood looks good!!!


----------



## blue_can (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive comments everyone. The slab was large enough to make more tops so I have also made a rectangular top to go with another table I'm currently making. 

Yes I'd hate to see someone sit on it. Probably need something on there as a deterrent - a plant would do - a cactus would work well :wink:


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

That's very well done! Are you cutting the granite too, or sending it out? If you're cutting it, HOW?


----------



## blue_can (Aug 9, 2011)

DonkeyHody said:


> That's very well done! Are you cutting the granite too, or sending it out? If you're cutting it, HOW?


Yes I'm doing the granite fabrication as well. Circular saw outfitted with a diamond blade to section the slabs. Then angle grinder outfitted with a diamond blade to cut close to the circular line. Wood template to grind up to the circle using a z-wheel. Minor adjustments with a metal bond copper pad. Then route the upper and lower edge profile with a diamond profile bit pn my variable speed angle grinder. Just like wood working you can route a profile of your choice including bullnose, ogee etc. Then polish the edges using 9 step resin wet pads. 

All of my stoneworking tools are outfitted with a water feed for wet working.

Anchoring to the wood base was done by drilling some holes in the stone, sinking machine screws into the stone, filling the holes with stone epoxy for bonding and then passing the screws through the stretchers and securing with nuts.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks rock solid!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I just took a better look at the construction. Very impressive work if you ask me . I’d love to be able to do that someday, but for now I’ll leave it to the experts


----------



## blue_can (Aug 9, 2011)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I just took a better look at the construction. Very impressive work if you ask me . I’d love to be able to do that someday, but for now I’ll leave it to the experts


I would not class myself as an expert at all - I have not done much woodworking - 2 or 3 items of furniture, hardwood floors etc. I'm sure you would have no problem doing something like this.

btw for those who may have seen my other thread asking about a plunge router and commented on the fact that they found the 3+ hp routers heavy - just to put things into perspective something like a Ghines router for stone weighs about 70lbs.


----------



## bradleyjean (Mar 26, 2021)

I like a combination of the granite top and cherry wood. We have some coffee tables and the working top on our kitchen in white granite. Indeed, in combination with textured wood doors and sides, it looks great. Natural wood is the perfect cut for this stone. More than that, it is convenient and withstands bumps and stains, which is essential. Such specifications are an excellent bonus for such a beautiful and noble material. Especially since a thing is made by hand by yourself carries a special significance


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @bradleyjean


----------

